# Horse stocking up



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

What would cause a horse that is never stalled to stock up? He is on pasture during the day, dry lot at night. Yesterday I went to get him out of the pasture to take to the farrier and noticed his L rear was stocked. Then looking at all four they were all stocked up to some degree. It was in the middle of the afternoon, perfect sunny day. Farrier confirmed this and didn't really know... wondered if he was just standing around. Not that I noticed. He was grazing in the pasture all morning. It's back to normal today. Any ideas? :shrug:


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

We used to see this occasionally when I lived in Montana with some of our stocking legged horses but I think it was usually earlier in the year ... and if we didn't catch it quick enough, progressed on to ulcers. Nasty stuff. Turned out it was a photosynthetic reaction from contact with a plant that potentiated the effect of sunlight on the pink skin. Had one mare that was always so bad with it that when this plant started growing/ blooming we kept her stalled in the barn during the day and only turned her out on pasture at night.

None of the horses that did not have white stockings had any problem and only some of the ones with white stockings did, not all of them.

I've also seen stocking up occasionally with some horses when they spend a lot of time standing in one place stomping because of flies.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Man, you sure are going through it, aren't you? No answers, but I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

beccachow said:


> Man, you sure are going through it, aren't you? No answers, but I will keep you in my prayers.


I know! I have a dead chicken on the poultry forum too. I'm all over the place with problems. It's been a crappy weekend. BUT... there is a bright spot in all this distress...I got a new saddle and it was delivered on Fri. AND I LOVE IT!!! :happy:


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

It could be absolutely nothing. Stomping flies, heat, just moving less than normal. My mare had 3 legs stock up so badly, even with full turnout, I called the vet by the 3rd day. When the vet was on her way I put her in a small lot so I could catch her, and once she was away from the other horses she trotted the fence line for a good 15 minutes. She was totally fine by the time the vet got there. And she has stayed fine the rest of the summer. I would just keep an eye on it, It always could be something serious, but as long as it goes down with exercise and there is no lameness it usually isn't a big deal.


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

Age of horse? 

My girlfriend's horse stocked up when not confined... she had the vet out and he was diagnosed with congestive heart failure. You typically see stocking up in all 4 legs, but this was not the case with him. For whatever reason, only his white legs stocked up. Girlfriend's horse was a 16 year old warmblood.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Well he hasn't stocked up since. Took him for a ride yesterday and he was fine. He is 9 years old. I guess it's just one of those things to keep me on my toes


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

means you need to be ridding more.
my mare did this out of the blue just from not having to move that much because i had to dry lot them with a round bale, even though it was a large lot she just didnt move around enough.
If you notice it make them move.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok...it was gone for a few days and today it was back. I hauled him to the park and went on a 2 hour ride. When we were done it was much better but not completely gone. Up/down hills, walk, trot, canter he was fine. The only thing different I noticed was his ears were back a lot. But that could be because it was a new saddle and squeeked. 
I would have thought that a ride like that would get rid of any stocking up...it's bothering me.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

You might want to consult with your vet because swelling in the legs can indicate heart problems.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

UPDATE: It IS scratches! The stocking up went away for the most part. Then today I noticed he has scratches on all 4. The worst foot was the white one and that one was stocking up the most. There was nothing there when I first read that scratches could cause a pastured horse to stock up. I checked for that. So in this case the stocking up comes before and then the skin scabs at least 10 or more days later. It must be from the wet tall grass. He is never standing in mud and has not been ridden in mud either. Well I'm glad this one is figured out  Thanks everybody for your help!!


----------

